# High Prolactin/Dostinex/IUI Query



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi I'd appreciate any advice. I have high prolactin 1800+ which prevented me from ovulating. I am currently on cabergoline(dostinex) for it and its well down and my cycle is back to normal.

I am just confused if I should stop the dostinex before downregging for IUI and while on 2ww? The info leaflet for Dostinex advises stopping a month prior to ttc. My consultant stays to stay on it but I'm worried about the risks. 

Also I take suprecur to down regulate so surely this would keep prolactin levels low so taking Dostinex is unnecessary.

I also read recently that dostinex is also used to treat OHSS. Now I'm puzzled if you take dostinex up to IUI and during 2ww would it not decrease the efffect the hormone booters - pregnyl/ progerterone after iui??

I became pregnant last year after my second IUI. Blood results from this time show I had high prolactin 2500+ at this time but it was not treated as it was overlooked.  I tried IUI recently while on dostinex and it failed.


----------

